# Mobile phone costs



## Brian 57b (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi there,

What is the best and cheapest mobile phone provider in Spain?. Prefer PAYGo.

Have got unlocked phone, will be making calls back to UK

Can I top-up via internet?

Advice please


----------



## anibunny (Feb 22, 2011)

My mum lived there for 7 years and the most common and cheapest were MoviStar and Telstra.
Maybe find info on them via Internet.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

anibunny said:


> My mum lived there for 7 years and the most common and cheapest were MoviStar and Telstra.
> Maybe find info on them via Internet.


Times have changed - MoviStar is now the most expensive!

Check out Yoigo - good coverage and very good rates, both within Spain and internationally.


----------



## ssanchez2 (Jan 23, 2011)

If most of your calls are going to be international, you could check HappyMovil and Lebara.

If most of your calls are going to be national, then you could check MasMovil.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

Hits


----------



## Johnfromoz (Oct 20, 2010)

Lebara Movil is good. It has free calls to another Lebara phone, also cheap calls within Spain and international calls starting from 1 cent. A call to Australia costs 6cents/minute!


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

Brian 57b said:


> Hi there,
> 
> What is the best and cheapest mobile phone provider in Spain?. Prefer PAYGo.
> 
> ...


Brian go with any of them and then you can buy a little chip for your phone which allows u to make international calls for 2.5 cents per minute. It only costs 20€ for the chip and includes 10€ credit. You just top the little chip up when you need to. 

Dont know what the rules on talking about specific companies here. Can I mention their name anyone?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

leedsutdgem said:


> Brian go with any of them and then you can buy a little chip for your phone which allows u to make international calls for 2.5 cents per minute. It only costs 20€ for the chip and includes 10€ credit. You just top the little chip up when you need to.
> 
> Dont know what the rules on talking about specific companies here. Can I mention their name anyone?


yes, if it's a personal recommendation


----------



## leedsutdgem (Jun 3, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> yes, if it's a personal recommendation


ok then theyre called megamobile spain just google them.


----------



## Jaxx (Apr 21, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Times have changed - MoviStar is now the most expensive!
> 
> Check out Yoigo - good coverage and very good rates, both within Spain and internationally.


I found Yoigo the best 8 cents pm but they do charge you 6 euros per month if you don't use it is as i found out when i went back to UK for a few months,and the same coverage as Moviestar they use the same transmitters.
Vodafone are 39 cents PM so much more expensive


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

I used HITS mobile which were very very cheap, especially for calling to the UK. I still have the sim and occasionally put a fiver on it just to keep it active, now I am on contract with vodafone and always end up paying a fortune.

Theres a brand new network out that one of my spanish friends have gone onto and he said that its very very cheap, but I cant recall the name... when I see him I will ask, but for me HITS would be a great one to go for.


----------

